# What are the liabilities of horses in a nonprofit group? Carrying weapons?



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

I am part of a nonprofit group that does security for different events. They started a mounted division a few year ago but never looked into the liabilities of it. We are located in Colorado. Does anyone have any insight on this? They want us to get insurance on our own horses, but I talked to someone about this and the group itself can still be sued...right? And as an official memeber of the group, I would end up paying because there is NO insurance at all.
Now they also want to start carrying guns. Any insight on this? 

Thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would have a thorough talk with a local lawyer just to clarify any issues with the liability. And I don't know how it works there, but here, if your horse kicks someone on public property, you are held liable and since you are a part of a group, then the person could hold the group liable too for including a "kicker" horse. As for the laws with carrying firearms, I would visit with your sheriff or chief of police. I believe that in order to carry firearms to enforce laws or do security, you have to qualify and carry some kind of license plus more liability insurance in the case that anyone actually gets shot. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

Colorado has several Mounted Search and Rescue Organisations operating within the state. Here is a list and hopefully you can get in touch with one of them to discuss your situation.

Anyone interested in MSAR can find out more information at http://www.ibiblio.org



Archuleta County South West Colorado - Mounted Rescue Unit A
 Boulder County Sheriff's Office Mounted Search & Rescue and Boulder County Horse Association Mounted SAR
El Paso County 
El Paso County Search and Rescue 
El Paso County Sheriff's Mounted Unit
Jefferson County Jeffco Mounted Search & Rescue
Larimer County Sheriff's Posse
Logan County Sheriff's Posse
Mesa County Sheriff's Posse
Moffat County Sheriff's Posse
 Montezuma County Sheriff's Posse
 Montrose County Sheriff's Office Mounted Posse
Teller County Custom SAR Horses
Weld County Sheriff's Posse


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for your help. It seems we're lucky someone didn't get hurt before. We could have been in so much trouble! I talked to a lawyer and to an insurance company. Technically we are working even though is volunteer so there is no way to get covered. I don't think I'll be taking my horse to that stuff anymore.


----------

